

Tesla Model S fire after crash in Mexico  - lumberjack
http://green.autoblog.com/2013/10/28/second-tesla-model-s-fire-caught-on-video-after-mexico-crash/

======
lumberjack
The picture from this other article seems to indicate the same cause of fire
as its precedent.

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/second-tesla-model-s-
catch...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/second-tesla-model-s-catches-fire-
critical-crash-mexico/)

TSLA holders don't seem all that concerned though.

[http://www.google.com/finance?q=tsla&ei=rshvUsjNCMfFwAOXLg](http://www.google.com/finance?q=tsla&ei=rshvUsjNCMfFwAOXLg)

What does HN think? Is this just the statistical reality and not particularly
worrisome or is there an design flaw that should be addressed?

Personally I understand the rational behind the comparison of the Tesla Model
S with typical gas powered cars. Nevertheless, I don't see why Tesla shouldn't
address the issue and make the cars safer and more reliable.

------
sp332
Tesla's official statement: “We were able to contact the driver quickly and
are pleased that he is safe. This was a significant accident where the car was
traveling at such a high speed that it smashed through a concrete wall and
then hit a large tree, yet the driver walked away from the car with no
permanent injury. He is appreciative of the safety and performance of the car
and has asked if we can expedite delivery of his next Model S.”

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-28/tesla-says-
model-s-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-28/tesla-says-model-s-
driver-unhurt-in-mexico-crash.html)

